# New and Eager



## RocketDad (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello!  I just came across this forum and like what I see so far.  I have recently petitioned my local lodge(something I have wanted to do for many years).  My meeting with the investigators is Tuesday evening.  I am eager to begin this journey and to see where it brings me.


----------



## LK600 (Apr 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forums and best of luck on your journey!


----------



## Bloke (Apr 22, 2018)

Welcome and every success with your meeting with soon to be new friends


----------



## Keith C (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome, and enjoy the meeting with the investigation committee.  For me it was a very nice time getting to know 3 men I now call Brother and have a close relationship with.


----------



## rpbrown (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome. Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Symthrell (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to the forums and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 24, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 25, 2018)

Treat Masonry as a marathon not as a sprint.  Watch the 50 year members.  They aren't in a hurry and that's not because they are old.  It's because Masonry is in their bones.  A part of their life so natural it's like brushing teeth.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 25, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Treat Masonry as a marathon not as a sprint. Watch the 50 year members. They aren't in a hurry and that's not because they are old. It's because Masonry is in their bones. A part of their life so natural it's like brushing teeth.


Excellent point Brother Doug!


----------



## RocketDad (Apr 25, 2018)

The meeting went great.  Had a great conversation with some fantastic guys.  My wife was impressed to say the least.  I am pretty sure it will be at least a few weeks before I hear anything but I am sure all will be fine.  I am looking forward to beginning my masonic education and getting to know the fraternity.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 26, 2018)

RocketDad said:


> I am looking forward to beginning my masonic education and getting to know the fraternity.


Great! I'm sure that everything will go well.


----------

